# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  AOC расширяет популярную линейку игровых мониторов тремя новыми моделями

## Labs

Сегодня AOC представляет три новых игровых монитора, которые пополнят успешную игровою линейку, представленную моделями G2460PF и G2460VQ6. В дополнение к привлекательному безрамочному дизайну, новая серия G90 может похвастаться впечатляющим набором характеристик и функций для первоклассного геймплея: частота обновления 144 Гц и технология AMD FreeSync обеспечивают плавный игровой процесс без подтормаживаний, разрывов и размытости изображений, а время отклика 1 мс исключает появление артефактов. Новые дисплеи G90 предлагают режимы AOC Low Input Lag и AOC Shadow Control, а также удобную подставку, которую можно легко собрать или отсоединить без винтов – идеальное решение для игр по сети и киберспортивных турниров!​

*Максимальная производительность в играх*

В серию G90 от AOC входят модели двух размеров: 24,5" AOC G2590VXQ и AOC G2590PX, а также 27" AOC G2790PX. Все они оснащены безрамочной панелью Full HD TN 16:9 (1920 x 1080 пикселей), имеют короткое время отклика 1 мс, благодаря чему на экране не появляются раздражающие артефакты, высокие частоты обновления (144 Гц для G2590PX и G2790PX, 75 Гц для G2590VXQ) и поддержку технологии FreeSync, которая устраняет подвисания, разрывы и задержку ввода для еще более плавного игрового процесса. Режим AOC Low Input Lag дает геймерам дополнительное преимущество: при его активации отменяется большая часть постобработки изображения, в результате — команды передаются от игрока на экран мгновенно. Функция AOC Shadow Control будет особенно полезна для игровых локаций, оформленных в неяркие цвета: она подсвечивает слишком темные участки экрана и затемняет слишком яркие, не затрагивая при этом остальную часть экрана.

*Привлекательный дизайн, опции для удобства пользователя*
«Трехсторонний безрамочный» дизайн мониторов G90 не только радует глаз, но и способствует максимальной концентрации и погружению в игру, позволяя выстроить «монолитную» систему из трех мониторов. Для защиты здоровья глаз в течение долгих часов, проведенных за игрой, серия G90 оснащена технологиями AOC Flicker Free против усталости глаз и AOC Low Blue Light Mode против возможного в долгосрочной перспективе негативного влияния излучения синего света. Для здоровой осанки во время игры мониторы G2590PX и G2790PX также оснащены эргономичной подставкой с возможностью регулировки высоты, поворота и наклона. Модели из серии G90 можно легко установить и собрать в течение нескольких минут без использования отвертки. Встроенные стереодинамики позволяют наслаждаться играми и другими развлечениями без использования дополнительных устройств — динамиков или наушников.

Множество разъемов, таких как DisplayPort, HDMI, VGA и USB 3.0 (G2590PX и G2790PX) позволяют подключать к мониторам серии G90 широкий ряд устройств и источников входного сигнала.

Монитор AOC G2790PX поступил с продажу в декабре 2017 года, AOC G2590VXQ можно будет приобрести в январе 2018 года, а AOC G2590PX — в феврале 2018 года. Рекомендованная производителем цена составляет 400 BYN, 630 BYN и 790 BYN соответственно.

*Технические характеристики*

_Модель G2590VXQ 
Монитор 24.5″ (62.2 см) TN @ 75 Гц
Разрешение 1920 x 1080
Технология синхронизации FreeSync (диапазон 30-75Hz)
Разъемы 2 x HDMI
1 x DisplayPort
1 x VGA
Аудиовыход
Отличительные характеристики «Трехсторонний безрамочный» дизайн; Простая подставка; Стереодинамики; Время отклика 1 мс GtG 
Выход в Европе Январь 2018
Рекомендованная производителем цена 400 BYN 

Модель G2590PX
Монитор 24.5″ (62.2 см) TN @ 144 Гц
Разрешение 1920 x 1080
Технология синхронизации FreeSync (диапазон 30-144Hz)
Разъемы 2 x HDMI
1 x DisplayPort
1 x VGA
USB 3.0
Аудиовыход
Отличительные характеристики «Трехсторонний безрамочный» дизайн; Эргономичная подставка; Стереодинамики; Время отклика 1 мс GtG 
Выход в Европе Февраль 2018
Рекомендованная производителем цена 630 BYN 

Модель G2790PX 
__Монитор 27″ (68.6 см) TN @ 144 Гц
Разрешение 1920 x 1080
Технология синхронизации FreeSync (диапазон 30-144Hz)
Разъемы 2 x HDMI
1 x DisplayPort
1 x VGA
USB 3.0
Аудиовыход
Отличительные характеристики «Трехсторонний безрамочный» дизайн; Эргономичная подставка; Стереодинамики; Время отклика 1 мс GtG
Выход в Европе Декабрь 2017
Рекомендованная производителем цена 790 BYN_

----------

